# 40 and wife is pregnant



## Tony2p99 (8 mo ago)

We both agreed but to have another. We have two. She’s always wanted a boy and I feel like she tricked me into this especially since when we were having relations, she wouldn’t get off of me

I wanted to retire early


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you ever heard of a vasectomy?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So… why are you here?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

This is why in my life, I've always made sure to rely on at least 2 methods of BC, with at least one of which being my own responsibility. I've had a couple ladies try to trick me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So what do you want now? You are going to have another child and after all you are only 40. It's not that old You can still retire before 60, and if you can afford it, before that.

What BC were you using? Another poster asked about a vasectomy. If you had agreed not to have more that would have been a good idea. Still the child is growing now and will be born in the coming months. How old are your other children? How old is your wife?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

It takes two to tango.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't see the problem. I had my first daughter at 41 and my second at 46.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

So you had no roll in this? Your wife assaulted you?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

The good news is you'll know what to expect.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Tony2p99 said:


> We both agreed but to have another. We have two. She’s always wanted a boy and I feel like she tricked me into this especially since when we were having relations, she wouldn’t get off of me
> 
> I wanted to retire early


"I was having sex without protection, but she tricked me, now i want validation from.internet strangers that the wife who raised my kids is a _beach_"

My version of it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I'm betting this is a one hit wonder.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm betting this is a one hit wonder.


Probably. As he didnt manage to get his validation.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> It takes two to tango.


You missed the 'F' in Tango!

When a man fires live bullets, (15 to 200 million of them at a time), just one determined little swimmer may enter that egg.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> You missed the 'F' in Tango!
> 
> When a man fires live bullets, (15 to 200 million of them at a time), just one determined little swimmer may enter that egg.


You mean it takes two to effing tango? 🤔


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> You mean it takes two to effing tango? 🤔


Yes, Ma'am!

As traditionally thought and done, of course.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Dictum Veritas said:


> I don't see the problem. I had my first daughter at 41 and my second at 46.


How old was the wife in this? I'm only asking because I'm 37 and would love to give children to my husband but I feel like I'm running out of time :-(


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> How old was the wife in this? I'm only asking because I'm 37 and would love to give children to my husband but I feel like I'm running out of time :-(


It isn't too late. A good friend of ours had her son at 40 and the wife of a colleague of mine had twins at 42. The risks get higher as you age, but it is most certainly possible.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tony2p99 said:


> We both agreed but to have another. We have two. She’s always wanted a boy and I feel like she tricked me into this especially since when we were having relations, she wouldn’t get off of me
> 
> I wanted to retire early


Tricked you into it?

how?

you said it yourself that she always wanted a boy - ie she wanted another child.

she wouldn’t get off of you? Does that mean you are unable to pick her up off of you?

are you saying that you all just have sex without any discussions of what the consequence could be?

sorry bro, but you need to take some personal responsibility here.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> How old was the wife in this? I'm only asking because I'm 37 and would love to give children to my husband but I feel like I'm running out of time :-(


31 For the first and 36 for the second.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

My first child was borne when I was 44. Everything was fine and dandy, and still is. 



Tony2p99 said:


> I feel like she tricked me into this


Listen to yourself here. That's pathetic. what are you, a fragile tender flower that needs to be rescue? Dude, grab your balls and take care of business, you were there. Not one put a gun to your head.



Tony2p99 said:


> especially since when we were having relations, she wouldn’t get off of me


your excuses are so off the wall. I can't help it but wonder if you're one of those mousy, dudes??? Like, do you have any physical strength?, it would take me just one push to get a woman off me (if that's what I need to do). 

Bottom line EXCUSES, EXCUSES,EXCUSES. Man-up.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

OP, when a man and a woman have sex, the woman can get pregnant.
I would think that by age 40, someone would have had the birds and the bees talk with you by now?


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> How old was the wife in this? I'm only asking because I'm 37 and would love to give children to my husband but I feel like I'm running out of time :-(


Hurry!! Dont wait!!! You will both manage if you hurry up!!! Mom had my little sister at 43 (she thought she was finally in menopause and was 😲 when she found out she was prwgnant). My aunt about 40 too. My other aunt had the first almost at 40 and managed to have a 2nd too (but it wasnt easy, she tried and thought she wouldbt be able to have the first, imagine the second). My husbands aunt had her first and only at 45 (thats the latest weve seen in family).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

My wife and I had our daughter, our ooopsy, a few years ago at 38. My daughter is awesome. Also my wife didn’t hold me gunpoint and force me to finish.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

You are old enough to know what can happen when you have sex.

Did your condom break?

Were you not wearing a condom?

She would not get off of you? So you are saying you could not have nicely moved her off of you?

Are you going to divorce her for this?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Just my opinion, but there is no way my wife or I would even think about another kid in late 30s... This should be the age where your kid or kids are getting older and the two of you start getting your freedom back of before having kids


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> How old was the wife in this? I'm only asking because I'm 37 and would love to give children to my husband but I feel like I'm running out of time :-(


I was 37 when my son was born. I’d start now.

I find it laughable that “I couldn’t get her off of me.”


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Wife had 1st at 32, 2nd at 37. I am 3.5yrs her junior. I was the freshman boy that caught the senior girl😉


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was 37 when my son was born. I’d start now.
> 
> I find it laughable that “I couldn’t get her off of me.”


No different than guy staying on top of her with the intent to impregnate her but she is telling him to stop and get off before he climaxes. 

Today's time some would cry rape in that situation. "Well he should have stopped when she wanted to stop!" He forced her to get pregnant when she did not want to.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Just my opinion, but there is no way my wife or I would even think about another kid in late 30s... This should be the age where your kid or kids are getting older and the two of you start getting your freedom back of before having kids


It does depend on when you married and how old the children are. It's pretty common today for people to have children in their late 30's and early 40's. I am sure we all know couples who have done this.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't really think it's fair for everyone here to pile on OP the way they have. If his wife tricked him into having a kid without his consent, it's not completely his fault. You should be able to trust your wife.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> I don't really think it's fair for everyone here to pile on OP the way they have. If his wife tricked him into having a kid without his consent, it's not completely his fault. You should be able to trust your wife.


If she deceived him, went off birth control etc. You are correct and if that is what happened, I agree. The way it was described however leaves room for his culpability in the natural consequence of sex.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> I don't really think it's fair for everyone here to pile on OP the way they have. If his wife tricked him into having a kid without his consent, it's not completely his fault. You should be able to trust your wife.


This is actually a very salient point and you’re right. I piled on, and I apologize. I am the product of a wife lying to her husband and I can assure you, it ends badly for the child. It’s a terrible thing, a betrayal on par with an affair. I wouldn’t get a dog if my husband were against it. I certainly wouldn’t get pregnant as a trap. It demeans all women when someone does that.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I agree the guy wasn't all that forthcoming with details but after a few replies, he might have ducked out. I probably would have too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

To be fair we have no real information about what birth control was being used etc and who was responsible for it so it's impossible to say what actually happened. 
Either way a baby is on the way who will need caring for so hopefully he will take his responsibilities seriously and be a great dad. 
Many couples have late unplanned babies, that's life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> You should be able to trust your wife.


Hahaha with BC? Never again!

This is why my pull-out game strong! 💪


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha with BC? Never again!
> 
> This is why my pull-out game strong! 💪


Same! I've had 2 different ladies that I am aware of try to pull the BC bait and switch on me. I just don't trust it anymore. So while I think you SHOULD be able to trust your wife, maybe it's best if you pretend you don't. BC and pull out together works like a dream.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was 37 when my son was born. I’d start now.
> 
> I find it laughable that “I couldn’t get her off of me.”


Thank you!!!! We started within the past year but with everything going on - it's hard to get the timing right? Maybe I will do what the posters wife did and not get off of him


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

1. you're not old. 2. I hope the baby is healthy. 3. I'm sure you will fall in love with your new addition the moment you hold him or her.

Stop thinking about yourself. You will be a father again. Treasure it.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Thank you!!!! We started within the past year but with everything going on - it's hard to get the timing right? Maybe I will do what the posters wife did and not get off of him


Good luck, children are worth it.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> It does depend on when you married and how old the children are. It's pretty common today for people to have children in their late 30's and early 40's. I am sure we all know couples who have done this.


I'm trying! My husband and I have been together for 2 years, married for 1, and we are both wanting babies. I'm 37, he's 35. We got this!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha with BC? Never again!
> 
> This is why my pull-out game strong! 💪


Says every 17 yearold in history


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I'm trying! My husband and I have been together for 2 years, married for 1, and we are both wanting babies. I'm 37, he's 35. We got this!


I really hope you can have the child/children you desire 🤗


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I'm trying! My husband and I have been together for 2 years, married for 1, and we are both wanting babies. I'm 37, he's 35. We got this!


I really hope you can have the child you desire


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> I really hope you can have the child/children you desire 🤗


Thank you!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Thank you!!!! We started within the past year but with everything going on - it's hard to get the timing right? Maybe I will do what the posters wife did and not get off of him


Fertility monitoring is helpful. I got pregnant on our first try. My H loves to tell that story. 🙄😉😂


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fertility monitoring is helpful. I got pregnant on our first try. My H loves to tell that story. 🙄😉😂


I have pcos so its hard


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fertility monitoring is helpful. I got pregnant on our first try. My H loves to tell that story. 🙄😉😂


I did too with all my three. First month. Mind you I was in my 2O's so probably more fertile then. First one at 21.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I have pcos so its hard


My friend has pcos and gave up trying for a baby. Thought she was unable to have kids. She has 3 children now. Her 1st pregnancy she was late 30's and other 2 late 30's early 40's. Her 1st baby she didn't know she was actually pregnant till a few weeks before baby was born. She just thought she was overweight.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I did too with all my three. First month. Mind you I was in my 2O's so probably more fertile then. First one at 21.


I was actually 36. We were concerned and joined a university study before we started trying, just in case. I learned my cycle is 21 days, not 28. My husband was really into it, we kept careful track. He was so excited. One shot wonder! 😂. It truly does make it easier to know when. But the important thing is we did it together, very deliberately. The OP sounds like his wife pulled a fast one on him. That’s a lousy thing to do to a partner. It’s not something husbands and wives should do, it’s dishonest. How can you respect someone who lies like that?


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> My friend has pcos and gave up trying for a baby. Thought she was unable to have kids. She has 3 children now. Her 1st pregnancy she was late 30's and other 2 late 30's early 40's. Her 1st baby she didn't know she was actually pregnant till a few weeks before baby was born. She just thought she was overweight.


😆 😆 😆 this would be my luck because I'm overweight.'Oh look babe, we have a kid'.... Thank you for the uplift. I have a feeling that babies will be coming soon. I need to stop being impatient.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was actually 36. We were concerned and joined a university study before we started trying, just in case. I learned my cycle is 21 days, not 28. My husband was really into it, we kept careful track. He was so excited. One shot wonder! 😂. It truly does make it easier to know when. But the important thing is we did it together, very deliberately. The OP sounds like his wife pulled a fast one on him. That’s a lousy thing to do to a partner. It’s not something husbands and wives should do, it’s dishonest. How can you respect someone who lies like that?


My cycle was 5 weeks and not 4 not a bit more complicated. 
If she indeed did stop using BC then yes that was sneaky, but he hasnt actually said that is what happened. Anyway the baby is here now and will be born, so he/she is going to need both parents whatever.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> 😆 😆 😆 this would be my luck because I'm overweight.'Oh look babe, we have a kid'.... Thank you for the uplift. I have a feeling that babies will be coming soon. I need to stop being impatient.


My friend had twins age 40.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fertility monitoring is helpful. I got pregnant on our first try. My H loves to tell that story. 🙄😉😂


Yeah, same here and I never let my wife forget. One of my prouder moments, lol. She just gives me the eye roll whenever I mention it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I'm trying! My husband and I have been together for 2 years, married for 1, and we are both wanting babies. I'm 37, he's 35. We got this!


I wish the best for you and your husband. One good thing is even if it takes time the practice is fun  Don't let it overwhelm you though. I know you really want a baby with him, which is awesome, but try to keep it fun and not turn it into work.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> this would be my luck because I'm overweight.'Oh look babe, we have a kid'.... Thank you for the uplift. I have a feeling that babies will be coming soon. I need to stop being impatient.


My friend is under 5 feet tall and has always been a big girl so she didn't notice any extra weight etc. Strange thing after baby number 1 she was for the 1st time in her life able to lose weight. Then she put it all back on with surprise baby no 2 lol. She did know that time she was pregnant  keeping everything crossed for you. Wishing you the best.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator note: Please stop the threadjacking.*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: oops


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha with BC? Never again!
> 
> This is why my pull-out game strong! 💪


But in this instance she was on top and would not stop and get off him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Divinely Favored said:


> But in this instance she was on top and would not stop and get off him.


You roll her over when you are starting to lose control.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> You roll her over when you are starting to lose control.


Easier said than done when she is straddling you and don't want to be rolled over, unless you throw her off the forcefully, maybe off the bed entirely.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Divinely Favored said:


> Easier said than done when she is straddling you and don't want to be rolled over, unless you throw her off the forcefully, maybe off the bed entirely.


Pull her in when you roll her over, best way to do it, you can stay inside too.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> You roll her over when you are starting to lose control.


Or you just lay there and then blame her when it doesn't go the way that you want it to go


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Wife was 39 and I turned 42 the year we had our daughter.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Tony2p99 said:


> We both agreed but to have another. We have two. She’s always wanted a boy and I feel like she tricked me into this especially since when we were having relations, she wouldn’t get off of me
> 
> I wanted to retire early


Congrats. Love children!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was 37 when my son was born. I’d start now.
> 
> I find it laughable that “I couldn’t get her off of me.”


Reminds me of a Roy D Mercer quote: “just how big an ol’ boy Are ya?”

I feel bad for you OP, it really is hard to get them off if they’re on top and clamp those legs down on you….. not like you have a lot of time to get your wits about you and get loose. I get you. It is kinda humorous if you’re not the one being called daddy, though. Wishing you luck.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TinyTbone said:


> Wife was 39 and I turned 42 the year we had our daughter.


Oh and it's the most wonderful thing to happen in life! Just retiring from the.military and gave my wife and I a new story to live for the second half of our lives! Wouldn't trade my daughter for anything.


----------

